# nice weather for biking



## mlctvt (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm blacked out at my mountain this week so my wife and I decided to do some road biking yesterday and today. 48 degrees with a sunny sky makes for great riding! Got 90 miles in total , 47 yesterday and 43 today. 
We saw lots of other riders and walkers out there and every nature trail head had lots of cars. 
Can't wait for another snow storm but this beats sitting inside and web surfing all day.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice!  Whereabouts?  NH trails are probably too snowy for riding unless you have studs or a fat bike.  XC ski would have been decent today, but we opted for lift-served at cannon which was decent.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 27, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Nice!  Whereabouts?  NH trails are probably too snowy for riding unless you have studs or a fat bike.  XC ski would have been decent today, but we opted for lift-served at cannon which was decent.



south central Connecticut.  Essex, Old Saybrook, Old Lyme, Lyme , East Lyme, Salem
Many mountain bikers out today too. Saw quite a few at Hartman Park in Lyme.

No snow on the ground down here. If there was we would have probably been cross country skiing too.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 31, 2014)

The weather here (until today) has been prime. Fairly dry and mid-30's. If I were home, I would have scoped out Bradbury. Glad you were able to get out and enjoy it.


----------

